# What is an EETV?



## Gms88 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm brand new on this forum and was hoping someone would help me with a question. I am currently on a 457 and about to apply for a 820 with my Aussie partner, Im from the uk. However It's sooo expensive to apply and I noticed an extended eligibility temporary visa is heaps cheaper. Can anyone tell me what this means or if I would be eligible to apply?
Thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There's no "cheap route" when it comes to spouse visas, Gms88. I've done a little research and it turns out that this verbiage on the Form 990i (which I'm guessing is where you heard of this) doesn't mean quite what you're thinking.



> Spouse with transitional Extended Eligibility
> Temporary Visa (EETV) $360
> Applies to people who:
> - currently hold a Transitional (temporary) visa; and
> ...


This cost quoted is for people _already holding an EETV_ to apply for a Partner Visa. You would have to already be a holder of this visa in order to qualify, and they stopped giving these visas out, it would appear, back in the early 90s, since that is the most recent reference I can find to someone who actually holds one.


----------



## Gms88 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help collegegirl


----------

